# eyeliner! :)



## anaisssdg (Jul 18, 2017)

Hello! I wanted to ask if in your opinion the eyeliner is put in the right way to enhance my eye shape.Do you have any suggestions for any changes? ������​


----------



## SallyRyson (Sep 29, 2017)

Looks alright to me from what I can see


----------



## Eva the Deva (Jul 5, 2018)

In my opinion, you did great. It looks natural and beautiful on you. The only thing to transform it into evening make-up I would make a little bit longer lines on the eye corners.


----------

